

How to fix HeartBleed on Ubuntu and CentOS - manpreetrules
http://www.hak9.com/fix-heart-bleed-bug-centos-ubuntu/

======
djengineerllc
Also don't forget to update SSL with any applications running on the server.
OpenVPN for instance uses it's own SSL libraries that need updating
libcrypto.so.1.0.0.1 and libssl.so.1.0.0.1. Make sure you update your
certificates everywhere too.

~~~
manpreetrules
Absolutely!

